# Superuser causes crash after upgrading to cm10 from cm9 nightly



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Upgraded to cm10 by flashing zip files in cwm. I had installed a fresh copy of cm10 before, so there is no problem with the system space. After booting, one of the application requires root access on startup, it will cause a loop failure. The app will start, and crash. I had to remove it so that the loop stops. And i am having this LBE Prvacy Guard which regulates web access and so on. If it pops out for SU permission, the system will automatically restart. And this cause a reboot loop. My touchpad won't boot up properly. How can i solve this problem? Any advice is appreciated.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If you made a backup of your CM9 install, I would use Acmeuninstaller to completely remove Android, then clean install CM10, and then use clockworkmod advanced restore and only restore data. This should give you a clean install of CM10, and all your apps, settings and data from CM9. Remember, only restore data in advanced restore, nothing else.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

johnleo said:


> Upgraded to cm10 by flashing zip files in cwm. I had installed a fresh copy of cm10 before, so there is no problem with the system space. After booting, one of the application requires root access on startup, it will cause a loop failure. The app will start, and crash. I had to remove it so that the loop stops. And i am having this LBE Prvacy Guard which regulates web access and so on. If it pops out for SU permission, the system will automatically restart. And this cause a reboot loop. My touchpad won't boot up properly. How can i solve this problem? Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I took a quick look at this app and the bad reviews seem to indicate that it is incompatible with CM10. Even if you reinstall you will likely still have these problem with this app. There are dozens of privacy apps out there, choose one that is compatible with CM10 or go back to CM9 and continue using it.

LBE Privacy Guard


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I took a quick look at this app and the bad reviews seem to indicate that it is incompatible with CM10. Even if you reinstall you will likely still have these problem with this app. There are dozens of privacy apps out there, choose one that is compatible with CM10 or go back to CM9 and continue using it.
> 
> LBE Privacy Guard


I started using CM9, Nov '12, then went to CM10 in mid-Mar. Installed CM10 over CM9 and I have no problem using this app.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

garux said:


> I started using CM9, Nov '12, then went to CM10 in mid-Mar. Installed CM10 over CM9 and I have no problem using this app.


That's interesting. I wonder if you giving the app super user permissions in CM9 then flashing CM10 over top let it work fine for you? You'll notice the 1,745, 1 start reviews that mostly complain about CM10.

5 star [background=rgb(136, 177, 49)] [/background] 2,425 4 star [background=rgb(164, 204, 2)] [/background] 537 3 star [background=rgb(255, 207, 2)] [/background] 327 2 star [background=rgb(255, 159, 2)] [/background] 229 1 star 
1,745

 
* Active protection Service kills the System*
 
Active protection Service kills the System and phone keeps restarting. Had to disable root access to this app to get the phone working. I am running Android 4.1.2 in Samsung galaxy S3 mini. 

* Jelly Bean boot loop problem!*

I confirm that on JB this app causes a boot loop and I found no way of fixing this. Company seems to have abandoned the app, hence the long time since the last update. They should at least put a warning in the description.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if you giving the app super user permissions in CM9 then flashing CM10 over top let it work fine for you? You'll notice the 1,745, 1 start reviews that mostly complain about CM10.
> 
> 5 star [background=rgb(136, 177, 49)] [/background] 2,425 4 star [background=rgb(164, 204, 2)] [/background] 537 3 star [background=rgb(255, 207, 2)] [/background] 327 2 star [background=rgb(255, 159, 2)] [/background] 229 1 star
> 1,745
> ...


Here's some more weirdness for you. I'm using LBE on both a CM10 and CM10.1 without issue.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Here's some more weirdness for you. I'm using LBE on both a CM10 and CM10.1 without issue.


That is strange! I wonder did you have it installed on CM9 before upgrading too, or did you fresh install and get the app later? It reminds me of the problems with AutomateIt,[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background] that some users experienced but not others.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> That is strange! I wonder did you have it installed on CM9 before upgrading too, or did you fresh install and get the app later? It reminds me of the problems with AutomateIt,[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background] that some users experienced but not others.


 Yeah, I installed CM10 over CM9 and CM10.1 over CM10. I've kept my apps, data and settings through out that process.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> That is strange! I wonder did you have it installed on CM9 before upgrading too, or did you fresh install and get the app later? It reminds me of the problems with AutomateIt,[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background] that some users experienced but not others.


I also had it installed before moving o to CM10.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I also had it installed before moving o to CM10.


Well then it seems like johnleo can get it working if he installs it while running CM9 then keep it if upgrades to CM10 or CM10.1. Time for him to test out our theory


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

It seems it is the LBE Privacy Guard that is causing the issue. I am using the 1.0 version, which causes the reboot loop. Version 3 seems to work pretty well. Have uninstalled it and everything works perfect.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

johnleo said:


> It seems it is the LBE Privacy Guard that is causing the issue. I am using the 1.0 version, which causes the reboot loop. Version 3 seems to work pretty well. Have uninstalled it and everything works perfect.


Its seems that the average users inability to read is the cause of the issue yet again. Wow way to waste our time it notes you have to manually uninstall older versions right in the second line of the apps description. When you posted the question the first thing I did was look at the apps description and reviews for problems. I figured you must have read and tried this already since you stated that you uninstalled the app "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]. I had to remove it so that the loop stops" So you never tried reinstalling the app just decided to post about it first. [/background]Perhaps in the future you will look at the apps description before blaming the Rom and posting useless topics. At the very least you could uninstall and resinstall the app if it gives you trouble. 

Welcome to use LBE Privacy Guard, the most powerful privacy protection software for Android platform.
To LBE Privacy Guard 1.x users:
Due to numerous changes in new version, direct upgrade from 1.x is not supported. You must uninstall Ver 1.x and reinstall Ver 2.x manually. Besides, all your configurations will be lost.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Its seems that the average users inability to read is the cause of the issue yet again. Wow way to waste our time it notes you have to manually uninstall older versions right in the second line of the apps description. When you posted the question the first thing I did was look at the apps description and reviews for problems. I figured you must have read and tried this already since you stated that you uninstalled the app "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]. I had to remove it so that the loop stops" So you never tried reinstalling the app just decided to post about it first. [/background]Perhaps in the future you will look at the app description before blaming the Rom and posting useless topics. At the very least you could uninstall and resinstall the app if it gives you trouble.
> 
> Welcome to use LBE Privacy Guard, the most powerful privacy protection software for Android platform.
> To LBE Privacy Guard 1.x users:
> Due to numerous changes in new version, direct upgrade from 1.x is not supported. You must uninstall Ver 1.x and reinstall Ver 2.x manually. Besides, all your configurations will be lost.


I am sorry about that. The fact is that when I first upgraded to CM10, the LBE Privacy Guard requested root permission and the system crashed. So I restored to CM9 using my backup. After several days, I thought that if I did it again, maybe the problem would not come along. At first, it worked all right. But suddenly CM10 crashed again without LBE asking for root permission. So I posted it to ask for some advice. Later I figured out that maybe it was the LBE Privacy Guard that is causing the issue. So I removed it and problem solved. I should have thought about it before I post it. And I did not blame it on the rom. I am sorry, guys. It is my fault.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

johnleo said:


> I am sorry about that. The fact is that when I first upgraded to CM10, the LBE Privacy Guard requested root permission and the system crashed. So I restored to CM9 using my backup. After several days, I thought that if I did it again, maybe the problem would not come along. At first, it worked all right. But suddenly CM10 crashed again without LBE asking for root permission. So I posted it to ask for some advice. Later I figured out that maybe it was the LBE Privacy Guard that is causing the issue. So I removed it and problem solved. I should have thought about it before I post it. And I did not blame it on the rom. I am sorry, guys. It is my fault.


Well i'm glad you were able to solve the problem. Its always frustrating when our software doesn't work the way we want. Its not your fault you had the problem and we are happy to help out but it doesn't hurt to look for a simple solution before making a big deal about it. Reinstalling a problematic app should be the first step if you have problems, second to checking the apps page for info and third doing a quick Google search. Once you've reached a dead end post your problems and we will do our best to troubleshoot. Its just that I should have been helping Nevertells with more important things instead of looking for a solution to a non problem... now i'm behind and my weekends are busy


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Well i'm glad you were able to solve the problem. Its always frustrating when our software doesn't work the way we want. Its not your fault you had the problem and we are happy to help out but it doesn't hurt to look for a simple solution before making a big deal about it. Reinstalling a problematic app should be the first step if you have problems, second to checking the apps page for info and third doing a quick Google search. Once you've reached a dead end post your problems and we will do our best to troubleshoot. Its just that I should have been helping Nevertells with more important things instead of looking for a solution to a non problem... now i'm behind and my weekends are busy


I'm sorry that you are behind your schedule. First I thought it had something to do with the superuser of CM10 since I upgraded from CM9. So I googled it and didn't find anything useful. And because the second crash didn't appear with LBE asking for root permission, I didn't notice that maybe LBE Privacy Guard caused the issue. If I had thought about it a little further, this thing would not happen. I'll be more patient before I decide to post for help.


----------

